# Good Luck on Saturday



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

1. Take your time (there's plenty of it). You don't get any extra point for leaving early.

2. READ THE DAMN QUESTION. 

3. Ask yourself, "what is it that they are looking for here?" then go looking for the right answer. 

4. Unless you are 150% positive, DO NOT go back and change any answers. If you had to guess the first time then chances are you guessed correct.

5. READ THE DAMN QUESTION. Just because an answer looks good, It is of no use if it doesn't match the question.

Good Luck.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Before leaving take make sure you have your license!

Give yourself enough time to find parking and where your going!

Oh! before you leave your house make sure you take a shit and a piss!

No coffee or any caffeine!8-O 

Dont get pulled over by police!:$ 

Bring all you documents!

and for christ sakes bring a watch! none of these 50 style shools have a working clock!


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

thats so true about the clocks.....they are either an hour behind or an hour fast....it screwed me up 2 years ago at plymouth north HS. thought i had an hour left when in fact i had no time left.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the advice!! I was doing the practice tests and I noticed that sometimes I wouldn't FULLY read the question, and it'd be asking for the least likely/most likely and I did the opposite. Definitely learned from my mistakes from the practice exams. I only have my cell phone for a watch so I guess I'll be heading over to Target today to buy one!!!

I took the seminar last Saturday and I was so nervous going into that, but after doing the practice exams (and reading the questions fully), I think I'll do fine. Just nervous about the banding! I'm just a jo-shmo so if the Chiefs daughter/son is in my band, I'm screwed. Hopefully all goes well.

Thanks again


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Lighten up fellas, its the damn C.S. test! You aren't sitting for the Bar Exam. Take your time, relax, read, answer...simple.

Good Luck!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Who will be at the Quincy High Exam site?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone know how many test sites are in Worcester?


----------



## mino0583 (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont think the exam is at Quincy High this year, a couple of my friends are taking the test and they are at either North Quincy High or Atlantic Middle School.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll be at Plymouth North


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

Durfee HS, here.


----------



## bean6180 (May 17, 2007)

My exam notice states that my exam is at Quincy High. . . unless that itself is the test and I have to find the real test center..


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Get a lot of sleep, eat a good breakfast, and go with your first instinct.

Afterwards, go pound beers with your buddies and argue about which answers were correct.


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

This will be my first CS test and I'll be at the North Quincy High School. I've been reading some small books on CS exams and Police Exams , staying sharp and trying to stay relaxed.


----------



## Esoteric77 (May 4, 2007)

Lynn Classical here...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

mino0583 said:


> I dont think the exam is at Quincy High this year, a couple of my friends are taking the test and they are at either North Quincy High or Atlantic Middle School.


interesting.... my notice does say Quincy High at 10:00

Me and bean6180 will be in the same boat if it is not there


----------



## mino0583 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I'm wrong then, I'm not taking the test so your right


----------



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll be in Red Raider territory!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Good luck folks!


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Bunker Hill Community College here.*


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sullivan Middle School in Worcester. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I'll be in Worcester as well... Bring your rain gear because if its anything like Quincy has been the past few years it'll be a very long line and very long wait to get inside! Good luck!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Somerville High- anyone know if there is parking???


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll be at Sully School in Worcester, too. Best advice I've ever heard given to anyone "think before you think".


----------

